
Show HN: It's Popcorn Time - Stream movies using node-webkit and backbone - dperalta
http://getpopcornti.me/
======
revelation
Hell, if I didn't know any better, I would almost believe this is a legitimate
app.

I'm right with you on "fuck DRM" and I want better media options, but that
doesn't mean I'll go out and build apps to facilitate pirating movies and then
sign commits under my own name to GitHub. What the hell.

~~~
vtempest
[http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=174736](http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=174736)

XBMCtorrent has been doing this already and is open source. runs on all
platforms and devices.

------
jtreanor
What is this? There doesn't seem to be an explanation. Perhaps an aggregator
for streaming services? Or just an easy way to pirate films?

------
throwaway420
While the site is extremely professional looking and well done, the existence
of some questionable people in this arena makes me very cautious about
installing something that could potentially have privacy or security issues.
I'd welcome any thoughts or opinions on this.

~~~
seppo0010
Even though there is no open source repository for it (I think there will be
one soon), the code is javascript so you can download the zip and read what it
does.

~~~
dperalta
You're right we're going to open source the repository in the next few days.

------
lutusp
Entrepeneur: "I want to take over the media-streaming world with a killer app
that runs everywhere."

Developer: "I totally agree and I'm on board. Let's make it run only on the
Mac."

~~~
dperalta
Actually it works on Win/Mac, the application it's still in beta so if you
find any bugs feel free report them!

~~~
Aaronn
Does the download button at the top change based on the users OS?

~~~
juliann
yes it does. but you can find all the available platforms at the bottom of the
page.

~~~
Vilkku
It says "For Windows 7 and above" under the top download button while it says
"For Windows XP and above" on the other two.

------
dewey
I hit play and it was just showing the "Buffering video..." overlay for a few
seconds and went back to the "collection" view. I was switching to my browser
to read the comments here and after one minute it started playing. Pretty good
quality too, just seems a bit buggy.

Edit: Just ran into this error:
[http://pastie.org/private/fkqs779gnv13slrqm2gog](http://pastie.org/private/fkqs779gnv13slrqm2gog)

------
CSDude
The videos lags in Windows. Not buffer lag, decoding is very slow. Other than
that, a nice implication about how does it work would be nice.

~~~
argen
Which Windows are you in? It's supposed to be working only with 7 right now.
Any bug reports with more details are appreciated.

~~~
CSDude
Windows 8.1

------
woutervdb
Doesn't seem to work here. I'm in The Netherlands, if it helps. Clicking
"watch now!" shows "Buffering video..." for a short while, but after that, it
doesn't do anything.

[edit] After a while it started playing. However, I had very few FPS on Win7.

------
anonymousfox
Github link is down, I'm assuming because of legality issues. Can we still
expect the source code to be leaked somehow? I would absolutely love to
contribute to the project.

~~~
dperalta
There you have the github repo: [https://github.com/popcorn-time/popcorn-
app](https://github.com/popcorn-time/popcorn-app)

------
juliann
Really cool app. It "just works", you click on the movie you wanna watch and 5
seconds later you are watching it. Keep up the good work guys!

------
alevizio
Back online [http://getpopcornti.me/](http://getpopcornti.me/)

------
boothead
How about Apple TV, ipad, android etc? Any plans for those platforms?

------
vctrfrnndz
One-click movies: Search any movie, click, and watch it instantly!

------
argen
Nice design and it streams very well

------
miketucker
is it limited to US at the moment? Just hangs on "Please wait.." in the UK

~~~
davman
Yeah... opened a VPN to a US box and it suddenly jumped into life.

edit:

Looks like it uses the YIFY database which is blocked by most UK ISPs.

------
NicoJuicy
Thsi is really, like, hell...

This is awesome!

------
okwme
i'm 12 and what is this?

